# depressed and frustrated



## ladydaisy (Jan 4, 2003)

hello all! i'm new to the community and new to ibs. although i have not been officially diagnosed with ibs, i'm pretty sure i have it. (i am planning on taking a trip to the doc to confirm this v. soon.) before registering, i perused thru the forums and found it comforting to know that i am not alone. however, i still find that i am feeling







depressed







: how much i hate my body for this; how much i miss being and feeling "normal"; even feelings of hopelessness... and i am also







frustrated







: i think that i will never be able to enjoy food again; how eating and defecating conflicts with my day to day life: school, work, errands, etc. i guess i have no questions to ask, but merely wanted to get some of my feelings out in the open. any insight or words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there,YOu are definately NOT the only one who feels this way that is for sure.Go at get a diagnosis asap. There are many diseases that can mimic IBS symptons that are more serious than IBS. Get this sorted first then we can probably be of more help.There are tons of avenues you can go with, Hypno, Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, Diet etc etc. The list goes on.In the mean time, Peppermint tea often gives relief for cramps and is totally safe. Hope this helps.Keep us posted.Spliffy


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

If you are Diarhea predominant than I would really recomend you look at Heather VanVorous' books and websites.www.eatingforibs.com will get info on how foods can affect your IBS. I just got a set of hypnosis tapes for IBS as well, but I don't know how well they will work yet. Good luck!Beth


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

I really don't have any great advice to give you, as I'm suffering and feeling basically the exact same way that you are, but I just wanted to let you know that NO, you are INDEED NOT ALONE. I seem to be in the same "boat" as you are, as I haven't been officially confirmed with IBS, I'm almost 99% sure that I have it - and alas, my doctor has been on vacation for nearly a month now, so I won't have the proper meds to get me through the agonizing moments of the spring semester (which, by the way, starts tomorrow - ugh!) Please try to hang in there, and try to see a doctor as soon as you can. There are several books that you can read (some of them are listed on this website) as well as cookbooks that you can utilize to regulate your eating habits. I wish the best of luck to you - if you need anything, just give me an e-mail. I'll keep you all in my prayers







(Please keep me in yours!)


----------



## Bloodflowers01 (Oct 6, 2001)

I know exactly how you feel. I was diagnosed with IBS at age 13, and it progressively got worse. To the point that I'd miss months of school. I never felt "normal", and it was very depressing not living out my early teenage years like I wanted to. I missed about a good 2 years of my highschool career also.In 2001 I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis on top of having IBS. I'm 16 now, and I really praise exercise. Working out has changed my life dramatically, and I can tell you that, yes it does get better. You still will always have pains, but they become few and far between.I know I've been having a hard time today though, I think I ate a bad hamburger. Blah. But don't worry, just stay positive. Oh, by the way I currently have a 3.0 in school, and I'm looking to go to Michigan State University.







Take care. Overcome.


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

I can totally relate! I am always in pain with IBS and sometimes it comes to the point where I dont want to do anything but sit on my couch. Since I am a college student, IBS sometimes makes my days unbearable and it can affect my performance in my classes. I too also hate my body...I get so depressed that I try not to go out and if I do, I wear baggy clothes to hide my IBS...at least Im not alone and that's the only that is comforting to me right now.


----------



## ny1687 (Jan 17, 2003)

hello everyone, i'm new here,and i too am a Ibs sufferer. I'm 15 years old and was diagnosed with Ibs a year ago when i was 14. It definitely is one of the worst feelings in the world. i remember the exact day when i began to have really bad stomach pains,bloating,constipation and diarrhea. It was last thanksgiving on vacation when i had a stomachache but it went away. The following week on monday i went to school and was jsut fine,but i was getting menstrual cramps as well because i was about to get my visit soon. i had begun to get irregular periods and ignored it we and evetually that tuesday i got diarrhea. i went home from school and the follwoing day woke up nauseous and had all the symptons again. i stayed home my mother thought it was the stomach virus which i had. then i kept having the same symptons and decided to take me to my pediatrician. she told me it was nothing but i kept complaining about it. She decided to send me to a gastroenterologist where they only found out i was lactose intolerant. i thought that was it but it kept hurting me. I Even went to the emergeny room at one time,because the pain was so bad. the doctor there told me it was because i was constipated,and gave me a laxative. it wasn't that,and i went to an adolescent doctor and she put me on the pill to regulate my periods. then i kept with the constant pain,which i thought had to do with my periods. it didn't ,because then i went to the gastrointerologist again and he told me i had Irritable bowel syndrome. i thought there was a good treatment for it,but he gave me fiber pills to take. it made my symptons worse. The pains were so excruciating and it even drove me to the point where i was depressed and crying most of the time. i would cry and i still do, and pray to god to make me better. i talk to him and wonder why i got this horrible medical condition,and beg him to make me a regular normal child again. i eve nthought of commiting suciide because i didn't think that it was worth living with these types of pains. it gets even worse before my period arrives,and i can't tolerate them. I missed so much school last year because of this, i've been trying my best to be strong and ignore my stomahc when it bothers or hurts me. sometimes it's too strong to tolerate,but i try my best. These pains prevent me from concentrating in school,and every single day i wake up with a bloated feeling,and i drink tea everyday for breakfast. Before i go to school i eat oatmeal which seems to help a little( i start school at 11). sometimes it's fine other times it's bad,and others times it worse. my own mother suffers for me,she wishes she could do something for me,but there is no cure for this. my doctor is thinking of putting me on this pill, i forgot what it was called,but he said it would make the system numb so that i wouldn't have any pain. i hope it helps me. I understand how you all feel,and can relate. I.b.s Sufferer in N.y.


----------

